# How to power a Revell kit and/or a Hobbyline steamer?



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, so how can you motor a kit, like a Revell/Monogram Hudson?!?! Any ideas?? If so, post! God bless, and thanks!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Interesting question. I have one of these kits for sale in my shop so it's unbuilt. $35. I'll sell it but if somebody has a way to motorize this kit I might just try and make a running model out of it. Be nice looking on any layout. Pete

Correction,I think mine is the Revell BigBoy. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

as far as i understand with a lot of custom work.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I think to motorize it a display only model could be done easily, but as a functional on-the-tracks model would be much harder to do and be done right.

I'll have to buy the Big Boy model in town and see how it goes together. I think I have a few spare motors at my hobby station, but I might have to scrap some old toys for the gears


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*How to power the HObbyline Steamer's???*

Okay, continuing on my series of "kit to runner" threads, how can I power, for example, um... the HObbyline Berkshire, without the rare Sims Labratories motoring unit?!?! Or how about the tank engine, or the 0-6-0? Any ideas at all?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Guru,

You've posed similar questions in various new threads. You might want to ask a Mod (me, etc.) to consolidate these, as there is likely a common theme in any response. Also, I think your cause would be better served with more specific details, example photos, etc.

Good luck, though.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

We are a model train forum. They don't have to be motored but most of us prefer it. Why don't you build one and show us. Maybe your questions will be answered then.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefuly, if I can find a kit, but I'd also like to see what cabledawg could cook up!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

You could ask the Train Guru. Thing you need to do is get a kit and start to see what it will take to motorize it and let us all know. I'll check out my kit when I get to work tomorrow. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Checked out the box with the Bigboy in it and guess what? There's a Hudson in there too already put together. Bought this on ebay a couple years ago and didn't even look at it. Anyway the Hudson has all the vlve gear and the side rods made in one piece. How would you ever make all that even if you could put a motor inside? Also the tender has no floor in it and I don't know if one could be installed with the way the wheel sets are attached. Looks like a way too complicated and expensive way to get a working Hudson on the tracks. Pete


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

This just crossed my mind, what if you swapped the running gear for somthing like an old Mehano 4-6-2, or TYCO 4-6-2 running gear and a little creative wiring? Swap out the rear truck under the cab?? Or put the motor in the tender, like the TYCO 2-8-0's???


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

They are nice kits but for display only. If you really wanted to make a working one just for the sake of saving money it would be cheaper to buy a running Hudson off of ebay used, not an MTH but an AHM,IHC, or a Bachmann. Now if you want to actually make a running one for the sake of making a running one then it can be done but it is no cheaper and is a lot more work to get to the same place. You are also dealing with all plastic wheels so those wheels at least can not be motorized which is another reason for a new running chasis.

Pete,
You are over thinking the drive rods and pistons. The only way to get a moterized version is with the bottom part of a running steam engine chasis and just plop the plastic shell on so it is just a matter of cutting the all solid plastic ones off and keeping the ones that come with the drive. Now that will only work for some brands as every steam engine is made differently so one amy fit and one may not.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like your trying to stuff a Volkswagen motor in a Plastic barrel and call it a Porsche? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The Revell Bigboy would also be pretty difficult to motorize and for the same reasons as the Hudson. However both are very nice looking models with great detail and would be an asset to any train room or shelf in the living room.
Both are very nice kits. Pete


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I have looked at my Big Boy kit as well and wondered the same thing.
The more I looked at it, the more I realized the only usable part to make a motorized unit would be the shell.

As a machinist, I have considered making the parts needed. But I think it would be far cheaper to find some beat up old steamers and robbing running gear parts from them and go from there.

I may give it a whirl some day, but right now I'm too busy just getting the layout going.


Jody


----------

